# Greatest Video Game Weapons of All Time?



## TheComet (Jan 26, 2009)

Ever come across a weapon that wielding made you go "F*** YEAH!"? Post it up here 


-Too Human : Fenrir (Sentient Weapon)
At the click of both thumbsticks your melee weapon takes on a mind of it's own and wanders the battlefield beating the crap out of everything in sight, what's not to love?

-DOOM : BFG
The Bio Fusion Gun to some, but we all know this as the BIG F***ING GUN. No explanation neccesary

-Mass Effect : High Explosive Ammuntion
While this ammo only truly found it's use on a sniper rifle, the pure satisfaction of sending your opponents screaming into the walls from an explosive shotgun shot never loses it's touch. This ammo only shows up once you've reached about level 40 or so.

-Halo series : Needler
Fear the pink mist, 7 needles stuck in you means you get to witness yourself explode in a pink cloud of death. While in Halo 2 it was able to fire a TON of needles out quickly, Halo 3's has a stronger homing factor, either way, it's a fun gun to get kills with.

-Fable II : Flintlock Pistol
With Brutal Styles level 2, this little pistol feels like a semi-automatic assault rifle if you get the timing down, a definate blast to use combined with time control

-Half Life 2 (and later) : Gravity Gun
The laws of physics are your friend with this, need I say more?

-Portal : Portal Gun
See above

-Mercenaries 2 : Fuel Air RPG
It's like an RPG: you fire it, and it explodes on contact. but it gets better, it lets out a cloud of fuel, THEN EXPLODES AGAIN OVER AN AREA.
Thank the chinese for the RPG, then level everything in sight.

-Rainbow Six 3: Black Arrow : Red Phosphorous Grenade Launcher
So what it's the cheapest weapon in the game? Setting a room of terrorists on fire and then watching them run out the door screaming NEVER GETS OLD.

-Gears of War series : Lancer
It's an assault rifle. With a CHAINSAW BAYONET.

-Perfect Dark (N64) : X-Ray Gun
The gun that let you look through walls, then snipe someone out ON THE OTHER SIDE OF THE MAP, definately makes the list

-Phantasy Star Online : Dual Mechguns
I don't care what anyone says about the damage dealt by your weaponry, these still deal 1.5x more damage than any other weapon in the game. Made my FOnewm equally powerful in both technique and standard combat 

-The Darkness : The Darkness
Impaling enemies with a black tentacle, then throwing them into the sky, creating a black hole in the middle of a crowd, sucking them all in, then finishing off that guy in the air with a burst round from the darkness guns. These were some of the most entertaining powers ever, and with a game as well written as The Darkness, it makes it all the more worthy of the list.

-Condemned 2 : Toilet Seat
NEVER. GETS. OLD.

-Assassin's Creed : Hidden Blade
Not only does this have some really cool counterattack animations, it's also an extremely original weapon design in a game. Definately makes the list, and for the love of god people need to try pulling it out in a fight and doing some counters, they ROCK.

-Saints Row 2 : Shock Paddles
The shock paddles: You can kill someone, bring them back from the dead, then kill them again. Rinse, and repeat. 

-Area 51 (XBox) : Prototype Rifle
This was a pretty fun weapon, the shots ricochet off of any surface, and the alternate fire turns on a laser sight to let you aim the shots...or scare the hell out of everyone in the area 

-Crackdown : Harpoon Gun (DLC)
Combined with the most entertaining achievement ever, Body Armor, this gun was some of the best fun I've ever had. Pick up a civie, throw them in the air, then pin them to the side of a bus with a harpoon. repeat 30 more times then drive down the street in your pimped out ride XD

-Fallout 3 : Rock-It Launcher
This grenade launcher let you turn a teddy bear into a decapitation projectile of certain death, as well as anything else you can dig up in the wastes of DC. Makes the list Fo Sho.

-Enter the Matrix (XBox) : Street Sweeper Shotgun
While the game was mediocre, you can't deny the joy of going berserk with that automatic shotgun in the nuclear plant.

-Spore : Planet Buster
Don't like your neighbors? Blow up their freaking home planet.


----------



## SirRob (Jan 26, 2009)

Blue Shell in Mario Kart. 8)


----------



## X (Jan 26, 2009)

infinite rocket launcher in resident evil 4.

infinite Thompson sub machine gun in resident evil 4.

portal gun.

the mine dart launcher in resident evil 4 (fully upgraded, and with its exclusive it fires heat seeking rounds 0.0)


----------



## Tycho (Jan 26, 2009)

The upgraded Plasma Coil (Plasma Storm?) in Ratchet and Clank 3: Up Your Arsenal.  Even though it was actually a holdover from R&C2 it's a RIGHTEOUS weapon when upgraded to Plasma Storm in R&C3.  It's like, BFG awesome.  (Fuck the RY3NO.)

Wraithverge Staff from Hexen.  The Bloodscourge and Quietus just weren't as cool.

The Super Sledgehammer from Fallout (1, 2 to a slightly lesser extent).  A lot of the guns were really cool for varying reasons - Gizmo's broomhandle Mauser pistol was cool, but 9mm ammo isn't exactly common, and it wasn't a powerful weapon... the .223 pistol was sorta cool (a reference to Blade Runner, too)... the Bozar in Fallout 2 was utter insanity... but the Super Sledge was just FUN.

The Scythe of the Celt from Clive Barker's Undying.  Fuck yeah.  The Tibetan War Cannon looked kinda cool but was a lame weapon.


----------



## Laze (Jan 26, 2009)

_The Cerebral Bore_ as made famous in the Turok series. Though I wouldn't know if it made an appearance in the latest Turok title as I haven't played it.

How no-one has not mentioned this yet I don't know...

It's a flying drill/bomb that locks onto the head, drilling through the skull - spilling precious cranial fluid and bits of grey matter _EVERYWHERE_ - before finally exploding after a few seconds.


----------



## Mikael Grizzly (Jan 26, 2009)

The Ion Cannon and Nuclear Missile from C&C3. 

Nothing gets better than that. Nothing.


----------



## Skittle (Jan 26, 2009)

Zoids.

;D


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jan 26, 2009)

Evoker from Persona 3.  

Nothing like summoning spirits by shooting yourself in the head.


----------



## Holsety (Jan 26, 2009)

SirRob said:


> Blue Shell in Mario Kart. 8)


CHEEEAAAAPPPPPPPP



> the mine dart launcher in resident evil 4 (fully upgraded, and with its exclusive it fires heat seeking rounds 0.0)


Do want, but you forgot the hand cannon


As for myself, Laptop gun and Pheonix from Perfect Dark. Also the Ramjet Rifle from C&C Renegade, massacred infantry and Orcas/Apaches.


----------



## lilEmber (Jan 26, 2009)

SSA in metal gear solid 3 and the race pistol in metal gear solid 4, you can bounce the rounds around corners and off walls/objects/surfaces, and even other people if you're good enough.

FEAR's electric shot weapon (can't remember the name) instant skeleton, extra crispy.
Also the 20mm spike launcher in FEAR.


----------



## ceacar99 (Jan 26, 2009)

> -Mercenaries 2 : Fuel Air RPG
> It's like an RPG: you fire it, and it explodes on contact. but it gets better, it lets out a cloud of fuel, THEN EXPLODES AGAIN OVER AN AREA.



not to mention the rocket does more damage then ANYTHING on the ground to what the explosion touches... essentially it wipes whatever the fuel covers off the face of the earth. not a lot of buildings that take two shots from that thing...



> The Cerebral Bore as made famous in the Turok series. Though I wouldn't know if it made an appearance in the latest Turok title as I haven't played it.



cant tell you how fucking cool that thing was. sitting there as a teenager playing multilayer on that game for the first time with some friends(having not even beaten single first) and first admiring the arrows sticking into everyone and then picking up this strange weapon, launching it and watching it chase down my enemy drill for a while and then blow up his frickin head. all of us were like "omg....... fucking awesome!"

definitely the best weapon of all time. 



> SSA in metal gear solid 3 and the race pistol in metal gear solid 4, you can bounce the rounds around corners and off walls/objects/surfaces, and even other people if you're good enough.



didnt metal gear four also have a flintlock rifle?


----------



## Adrianfolf (Jan 26, 2009)

NewfDraggie said:


> FEAR's electric shot weapon (can't remember the name) instant skeleton, extra crispy.
> Also the 20mm spike launcher in FEAR.


That was the Type 7 Particle Rifle


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jan 26, 2009)

Bubbles
Megaman 2 and Tales of Legendia
Yeah, I may kind of be pushing it with the Tales of Legendia comment here, but Norma DOES in fact attack by blowing bubbles out of her straw, and who an forget the Bubble Lead?


----------



## kitetsu (Jan 26, 2009)

Pandora's Box and Lucifer from DMC4.

There's nothing more epic than a WMD crammed in a suitcase and a pair of wings that shoots daggers and makes you dance the flamenco.


----------



## Daniel Kay (Jan 27, 2009)

MDK/Bully "the most interesting bomb in the world/Volcano fireworks"... both are equal as they work on the same principal, you put it down, people gather around it "ohhhhh pretttyyyy"... KABOOOOM

If flash games count my fav is "Beaty McFistpunch" (cant remember the games name but it was a defend the base one)... basicly after surviving 50 in game days you get the ultimate weapon, Beaty McFistpunch, just aim with the mouse, push the key and WHAM giant fist comes from the sky smashing everything under it, awsome becuase it's not just a fist but an actual ARM comming down from above and pulling back after the smash


----------



## Tycho (Jan 27, 2009)

Daniel Kay said:


> If flash games count my fav is "Beaty McFistpunch" (cant remember the games name but it was a defend the base one)... basicly after surviving 50 in game days you get the ultimate weapon, Beaty McFistpunch, just aim with the mouse, push the key and WHAM giant fist comes from the sky smashing everything under it, awsome becuase it's not just a fist but an actual ARM comming down from above and pulling back after the smash



Storm the House 3.  You get to use that weapon in the McJeeppunch challenge.


----------



## AlexX (Jan 27, 2009)

Easily the spellcard/bomb "Love Sign: Master Spark".


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jan 27, 2009)

The Scarab gun in Halo 2.

The Rail Gun in MGS4.


----------



## Kajet (Jan 27, 2009)

Unreal Tournament's Flak cannon, Sure it's a bit mundane and commonplace as "UT's shotgun" but whenever I get my hands on one I KNOW someone's ass is gonna get splattered across the map.


----------



## Grimfang (Jan 27, 2009)

*nuclear launch detected*

...


...


*flashy red dot*


...


*KABOOOMGLLAARGLGALGRRRLRG*

Just love hearing mass marine death in Starcraft from the nukes. =3


----------



## scarei_crow (Jan 27, 2009)

i've gotta say, geist's ghost rifle is pretty nice, being able to slow time to a standstill, shoot everyone in the room and then watch them fall to the floor is pretty cool.
the M.I.R.V is pretty cool, being the only weapon in fallout 3 that has no real use, due to it giving more damage than anything in the game can handle.

A pineapple is okay too, not a big fan, but they're okay.


----------



## SuperFurryBonzai (Jan 27, 2009)

the gravity gun-half life series 

and that bow gun from GoW


----------



## Slade (Jan 27, 2009)

^ Torque Bow. And the Hammer of Dawn(sp?) was awesome.


----------



## Kurama17 (Jan 27, 2009)

Ninja Gaiden 2- Falcon Talons: 'Nuff said. Decapitating someone, kicking their body on the ground to make them spin on one leg, and then stabbing them in the chest is pure awesomeness.

Devil May Cry 3- Beowulf: Pssh, Gilgamesh ain't got nothin on Beowulf

And I'll think of more later


----------



## Nakhi (Jan 27, 2009)

EndWar - Kinetic Strike: it's damage sucks, but who doesn't want to fire missiles from space
Ace Combat 6 - ADMM: Only on one plane, but it fires 12 missiles at a time
Can't think of anymore at this time


----------



## Laze (Jan 28, 2009)

Another Turok weapon, only this time a Rage Wars favourite:

_The Chestburster_

Take aim, fire and run away as your unlucky victim tried to gun you down with great prejudice for about 10 seconds, just enough time for the vicious shrieking alien embryo to develop and tear its way through the ribcage and out through the chest cavity ~

I miss that game quite a bit.


----------



## Riptor (Jan 28, 2009)

The Spread Gun from Contra.

Spread Gun beats EVERYTHING.


----------



## Teracat (Jan 28, 2009)

Kanji's general weapon set in Persona 4. A chair, schooldesk, large metal plate, etc. Simple, but funny and awesome.


----------



## pheonix (Jan 28, 2009)

The option from Gradious and life force, they're so damn useful.


----------



## Darkwing (Jan 28, 2009)

The Fatman from Fallout 3

Truely epic

I could list others, but you already used all my other ideas = /


----------



## ceacar99 (Jan 28, 2009)

skeeter launcher out of avp.... i'm still not quite sure exactly what happens when you shoot the damn thing. i just know that pretty much EVERYTHING in the room dies.


----------



## Arc (Jan 29, 2009)

Travis Touchdown's Blood Berry.

http://levelselect.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2007/08/blood-berry.jpg


----------



## Wreth (Jan 29, 2009)

Hahaha, one weapon to rule them all. The RYNO from the Ratchet and clank series. Each version is epic and ridiculously overpowered.


----------



## Teracat (Jan 29, 2009)

Crap, I totally forgot. The Vector Cannon: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t1nrjRFFmpI


----------



## Holsety (Jan 29, 2009)

Iron Swords from the Fire Emblem series.


...It had to be done.


----------



## Kajet (Jan 29, 2009)

I can't really think of anything that is greater than the gravity gun... sure there's epic "kill everything in the game with one shot" guns but none of them are quite as fun as hurling miscellaneous CRAP at your enemies...


----------



## haynari (Jan 29, 2009)

Gravity Gun-1/2 life
Lightsaber-All Star Wars Games
Hammer of Sawn-GOW(2)
Plasmids-Bioshock


----------



## Xemmy (Jan 29, 2009)

Nevan from Devil May Cry 3. It's a freaking guitar that spews electrified bats.


----------



## Adrianfolf (Jan 29, 2009)

Teracat said:


> Crap, I totally forgot. The Vector Cannon: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t1nrjRFFmpI


That gun oozes sex X3. I love the VC


----------



## SomyWulf (Feb 1, 2009)

RYNO II from Ratchet & Clank going commando


----------



## SomyWulf (Feb 1, 2009)

Darkwing said:


> The Fatman from Fallout 3
> 
> Truely epic
> 
> I could list others, but you already used all my other ideas = /


OMG dude that gun is awesome....exept wen you fire it point blank at someone by mistake


----------



## MistahFixIt (Feb 1, 2009)

Heh... I love the Shishkebab from Fallout 3. But its certainly not my favorite.

No no. My favorite weapon is somewhat old, but definitely merits mentioning. My friends, my weapon of choice, given anything in the video game universe is:

Perfect Dark's Laptop Gun. It's Coverfire in a Can. What's not to love? But to be fair, there were a LOT of weapons in Perfect Dark that were awesome.

The original poster mentioned one, but he missed on the name. What he referenced was the Farsight XR-20. It really does shoot through walls, regardless of where your target is. The secondary function automatically finds a target for you, so bonus points there :3


----------



## Starwind87 (Feb 1, 2009)

Arcanite Reaper, HOOOO


----------



## Laze (Feb 1, 2009)

Perfect Dark's grenades set to the Proximity Pinball secondary function.


----------



## Kajet (Feb 1, 2009)

The hammer in donkey kong, you frigging n00bs...


----------



## Kitoth (Feb 1, 2009)

I'll throw in some of my favs that have not bene said yet.

Stake gun from Painkiller: got to love pinning enemies to things lol.

Disc from the AVP games: whats not to love about a homing disc that can cut ppl in half.

The Commander from TA and Supreme Commander: Come on he is a weapon give him 400 energy and watch him kill pretty much everything in his path.

Rail Driver from Red Faction series(see through walls with scope and kill through anything)

Mercury Bow from Oni( two shots but still nothing like instant death)

Angry Kitty Proximity Device form No one lives Forever 2.

Dragon's Tooth Sword: Deus Ex series

thats all for now hehe


----------



## Rakidex (Feb 1, 2009)

Reedemer from UT2004
Ion Laser from UT2004
I played UT 2004 that far last month,not enough games.


----------



## Rakiao (Feb 2, 2009)

Zack Fair's buster sword, from FFVII.
Cloud's buster sword aswell.


----------



## Charybdis (Feb 2, 2009)

Anal probe from destroy all humans, it's so powerfull you can light someones head on fire and make it explode


----------



## CalexTheNeko (Feb 2, 2009)

Frozen Tuna from Dark Cloud.

Sure it's one of Goro's weakest weapons, but you're beating things to death with a giant fish!

Also from Dark Cloud, Steve, the talking Slingshot.


----------



## Shouden (Feb 4, 2009)

Halo 3: Gravity Hammer and Spike Grenades
My favorite weapons in the Halo trilogy. It was satisfying to hear the spike grenades stick into the victim before they exploded. And the Gravity Hammer was just fun. (i used to call it the BanHammer)

Resistance: Tracer Rifle (or whatever it's called)
There's nothing more useful and fun than quickly ducking around a wall and tagging an enemy before ducking back behind the wall and firing bullets around the corner.

Fallout 3: The Nuke
By far, the coolest cinematic ever in a game. Not really a weapon you can carry around, but still awesome.

Jaws Unleashed: Jaws
Hey, the graphics and storyline may not be all that great, but swimming around and eating people and sharks and dolphins is fun. Good stress relief game. Even fun to play with your food i.e. grabbing a beach goer and tossing them in the air a few times.

Mercenaries: Carpet Bomb
loved this weapon. good way to level a city in a single hit.

Most shooting games: Shotgun
This is usual my preferred weapon of choice. they're always fun to use.

anyways that's all I can think of for now.


----------



## RTDragon (Feb 4, 2009)

Eternal Sphere -Star Ocean the Second Story. A sword that can shoot starts when you attack an enemy with it.

Glance Reviver Valkyrie Profile / 6000 ATK, Darkness + Instant Death as well as a special effect. The only weapon that tops this is one that you can only get in the bonus dungeon, as well as this exact weapon (On hard mode only)


----------

